# Ride London Classics - womens' & mens' (Spoilers)



## HF2300 (30 Jul 2016)

Just in case there's a wish to discuss.

Apparently for the mens' race the BBC are going to broadcast data such as heart rate, cadence etc. and one bike from each team will carry a Go-Pro.

Not quite sure about the womens' race parcours - it seems a bit of a mickey mouse way of getting the distance with those U turns on Constitution Hill and the Strand, but perhaps that's just me. Shame Boels-Dolmans aren't there.

(Must admit I'm rather hoping they'll have something on the Brompton GP as well, just for amusement value)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jul 2016)

HF2300 said:


> J
> 
> Not quite sure about the womens' race parcours - it seems a bit of a mickey mouse way of getting the distance with those U turns on Constitution Hill and the Strand, but perhaps that's just me.


Wearing my positive hat, the new route has a few more challenges than the old, short route, which was pretty much a triangle in the park and all left turns.


----------



## mjr (30 Jul 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Wearing my positive hat, the new route has a few more challenges than the old, short route, which was pretty much a triangle in the park and all left turns.


It's better, but it's still a shame they don't find some way for an open road stage or at least the start before a finishing circuit.

I think the Brompton WC is after the women's race this year. Anyone know why? Is it on a shorter loop?


----------



## oldroadman (30 Jul 2016)

mjray said:


> It's better, but it's still a shame they don't find some way for an open road stage or at least the start before a finishing circuit.
> 
> I think the Brompton WC is after the women's race this year. Anyone know why? Is it on a shorter loop?



The race is in Central London. Right in front of the public, a step up compared to last year's race which was really a criterium. The logistics of running on a larger circuit are very difficult, remember this is a Saturday in London. Absolutely no way an "open road" part, the risks at this level mean there has to be a closure to have a proper and safe "field of play". Be patient, it will grow, and 100,000 euro prize list shows no lack of commitment. Live TV on terrestrial and Eurosport too, plus it's a showcase for London so the tourist boards and Prudential will love it.


----------



## oldroadman (30 Jul 2016)

One small point, the 180 turns are on wide roads, so speeds should not be too badly affected. All it needs is a very active and attacking race to show how women's racing has improved to the point where there is equal quality with men, and just as good a spectacle. Never forget sport is also an entertainment business!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jul 2016)

mjray said:


> It's better, but it's still a shame they don't find some way for an open road stage or at least the start before a finishing circuit.
> 
> I think the Brompton WC is after the women's race this year. Anyone know why? Is it on a shorter loop?


From the logos on the barriers in Horseguards Road it looks like the Brommies will be using the previous Women's route. It's all barriered up there but the freecycle ride goes up Birdcage Walk.


----------



## HF2300 (30 Jul 2016)

mjray said:


> It's better, but it's still a shame they don't find some way for an open road stage or at least the start before a finishing circuit.



I don't know, I think there's a lot of merit in having a circuit race for the reasons @oldroadman outlines above, and the very basic circuit of the last few years has produced some good attacking - I just felt the out and back on the Strand and Constitution Hill was a bit ... well, mickey mouse, as I said. It's a bit 'how do we get the distance in the roads we've got' rather than 'what's the best course for this race'.Those roads are wide, but they aren't that wide particularly once you've split them in half. Everyone will want to be on the front for those turns.

I suppose ideally you'd want to be going round a wider course, maybe looping round Wellington Arch, but then you're talking about a lot more road closures and disruption.

Looks as though the BBC have reanimated Hugh Porter for the occasion. Cue lots of confusion.


----------



## HF2300 (30 Jul 2016)

Online live now at http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/cycling/36543054

Just doing the parade lap.


----------



## HF2300 (30 Jul 2016)

Apparently Big Ben has 'seen some action over the years'.

I know a tower's phallic, but really...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jul 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Online live now at http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/cycling/36543054
> 
> Just doing the parade lap.


Good old BBC, get the OB people out, put commentators on the air and forget to tell anybody about it!


----------



## HF2300 (30 Jul 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Good old BBC, get the OB people out, put commentators on the air and forget to tell anybody about it!



Took me a lot of hunting to find the link.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jul 2016)

''Embroidered with action!'' It'll be crocheted with cyclists next.


----------



## coffeejo (30 Jul 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Online live now at http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/cycling/36543054
> 
> Just doing the parade lap.


Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## coffeejo (30 Jul 2016)

I like how they pointed out that women's races are usually much longer. Ha!


----------



## HF2300 (30 Jul 2016)

Riders at the back of the group are nearly coming to a stop at the Strand hairpin. Think we'll see teams repeatedly trying to stretch it out after that turn.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Jul 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Good old BBC, get the OB people out, put commentators on the air and forget to tell anybody about it!


There was a very helpful Beeb "advert" for the Sunday event which went along the lines of "A reminder to cyclists, we'll be showing this on Sunday; think about it as the marathon on wheels..."


----------



## HF2300 (30 Jul 2016)

What is Porter on about?


----------



## coffeejo (30 Jul 2016)

HF2300 said:


> What is Porter on about?


Been hanging out with Phil and Paul.


----------



## HF2300 (30 Jul 2016)

Lots of attacks, but nothing sticking.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (30 Jul 2016)

Commentary is woeful....


----------



## HF2300 (30 Jul 2016)

Coverage started on BBC2 - with different commentators if Porter's driving you potty.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jul 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Coverage started on BBC2 - with different commentators if Porter's driving you potty.


Definitely better.


----------



## HF2300 (30 Jul 2016)

This is going the way of the last two races - lots of attacks that don't stick, and it's all calmed down now. Wonder if they're hanging on for the sprint or whether we'll see a last attack or two off the hairpins?


----------



## coffeejo (30 Jul 2016)

This u turn could be interesting...


----------



## HF2300 (30 Jul 2016)

coffeejo said:


> This u turn could be interesting...



Stretched, but no real attacks - all too fast.

Comfortable win by Wild in the end.


----------



## HF2300 (30 Jul 2016)

Brand did well to get 4th having worked hard for all the minor sprints.


----------



## coffeejo (30 Jul 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Stretched, but no real attacks - all too fast.
> 
> Comfortable win by Wild in the end.


Yeah, they saved the road rash for the final stretch. Never say that women's cycling is predictable!


----------



## smutchin (30 Jul 2016)

Don't know if the bbc had different pics but I was watching on Eurosport and the camera work was shocking - could hardly work out what was going on in the sprint for the line. 

Good race though. Wild timed her sprint perfectly. I had Kessler down as a pick in the punditry then swapped her for Barnes. Doh!


----------



## HF2300 (30 Jul 2016)

smutchin said:


> Don't know if the bbc had different pics but I was watching on Eurosport and the camera work was shocking - could hardly work out what was going on in the sprint for the line.
> 
> Good race though. Wild timed her sprint perfectly. I had Kessler down as a pick in the punditry then swapped her for Barnes. Doh!



Same pics, I think, as BBC are the host broadcaster. They were lousy the whole way through, and three different cameras for the sprint, all badly positioned and two zooming in on the wrong people, was inexcusable - hope they get it better tomorrow. They could learn a lot from the ASO.


----------



## coffeejo (30 Jul 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Same pics, I think, as BBC are the host broadcaster. They were lousy the whole way through, and three different cameras for the sprint, all badly positioned and two zooming in on the wrong people, was inexcusable - hope they get it better tomorrow. They could learn a lot from the ASO.


Yup, lots to learn but I'm glad we're finally in the situation where we're talking about how to improve the technical side of things rather than wishing we had something, anything...


----------



## HF2300 (30 Jul 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Yup, lots to learn but I'm glad we're finally in the situation where we're talking about how to improve the technical side of things rather than wishing we had something, anything...



Absolutely, and you're right to point out the many positives. I just feel it's not as if this is the first Ride London - they've had several years to get it right. It's frustrating that they're committing to sophistications like live data feeds (for the men's race) and live on bike cameras but can't sort out the basics.

That doesn't mean I'm after perfection, nitpicking or moaning for the sake of it - poor coverage will turn people off. If TfL and co. are going to put so much into promoting women's (and men's) racing it deserves the best job possible; there is plenty of experience and best practice out there


----------



## ozboz (30 Jul 2016)

ive just watched the end of it , a Dutch Lady won , how many laps is this race ?


----------



## vickster (30 Jul 2016)

Thanks for the spoiler warning! 

How about googling or looking in the related thread in the procycling forum 

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/ride-london-classics-womens-mens-spoilers.204734/post-4390694


----------



## ozboz (30 Jul 2016)

vickster said:


> Thanks for the spoiler warning!
> 
> How about googling or looking in the related thread in the procycling forum
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/ride-london-classics-womens-mens-spoilers.204734/post-4390694



Oops !! Sorry !

I did google it , just said it was 5.5 km laps , looked in the link you posted , no mention there either of distance/laps


----------



## mjr (30 Jul 2016)

oldroadman said:


> The logistics of running on a larger circuit are very difficult, remember this is a Saturday in London. Absolutely no way an "open road" part, the risks at this level mean there has to be a closure to have a proper and safe "field of play".


Poor choice of words. Of course, I meant rolling road closures. The circuit was bigger than last year but still smaller than the Freecycle loop.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (30 Jul 2016)

WOW!

I have just had an alert saying my post on here was quoted.

I am NOT Vickster, so what's going on?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jul 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> WOW!
> 
> I have just had an alert saying my post on here was quoted.
> 
> I am NOT Vickster, so what's going on?


Well, obviously, you're ozboz!


----------



## ozboz (30 Jul 2016)




----------



## S-Express (30 Jul 2016)

ozboz said:


> I did google it , just said it was 5.5 km laps , looked in the link you posted , no mention there either of distance/laps



12 laps - and the 'Dutch lady' was Kirsten Wild.


----------



## oldroadman (30 Jul 2016)

mjray said:


> Poor choice of words. Of course, I meant rolling road closures. The circuit was bigger than last year but still smaller than the Freecycle loop.


Thought that would be the case. However in any big city area, rolling closures simply don't work. As soon as the last escort vehicle passes, twonks start appearing from side roads, entrances, drives. The only way is a full barriered closure with security cover roadside. Which is a lot of logistics for a city. Sunday's race is 100% closure, and that goes out into the countryside. I think the organisers are achieving considerable progress, just consider TdF uses a similar length finishing circuit in Paris, in a country with relatively bike-race friendly laws, which is a far smaller and more easily accessed city than London, which is about 50km across in any direction.


----------



## mjr (30 Jul 2016)

TdF has a route onto the finishing circuit.

The women's race has improved from last year but it feels like we're still only on the same sort of loops as the London Grand Prix used years ago. This is meant to be the all new improved Women's World Tour and there are at least three of these capital city circuit races on the WWT calendar playing second fiddle to men's races that get better courses. I wish they could be at least as good courses.


----------



## coffeejo (31 Jul 2016)

mjray said:


> TdF has a route onto the finishing circuit.
> 
> The women's race has improved from last year but it feels like we're still only on the same sort of loops as the London Grand Prix used years ago. This is meant to be the all new improved Women's World Tour and there are at least three of these capital city circuit races on the WWT calendar playing second fiddle to men's races that get better courses. I wish they could be at least as good courses.


Agreed. I want to watch a proper race with climbs and descents and where every corner is different.


----------



## HF2300 (31 Jul 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> I am NOT Vickster, so what's going on?



Maybe you are, but haven't realised yet...


----------



## smutchin (31 Jul 2016)

mjray said:


> I wish they could be at least as good courses.



On the plus side, at least they're getting paid properly.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (31 Jul 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Well, obviously, you're ozboz!





HF2300 said:


> Maybe you are, but haven't realised yet...



I feel so so sorry for anyone that is me


----------



## HF2300 (31 Jul 2016)

If anyone hasn't found it, race is on at http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/cycling/36543055 again. Sounds like Porter and Backstedt commentating.


----------



## ozboz (31 Jul 2016)

From todays race, about 14-15 mins from start


----------



## HF2300 (31 Jul 2016)

ozboz said:


> https://www.facebook.com/steve.thackwell.1/posts/10210190526902581



Whatever that is, Farcebook claims it isn't available.


----------



## ozboz (31 Jul 2016)

Should be ,


----------



## smutchin (31 Jul 2016)

"Incident" on the road stops the race. Welcome to Britain, world class cycling.


----------



## smutchin (31 Jul 2016)

Ah, something to do with the sportive - sounds like a serous accident. Makes you wonder about the wisdom of having an amateur event on the same roads and same day as a pro event.


----------



## mjr (31 Jul 2016)

Air ambulances using the road ahead. I don't know if it's still the rider who hit the tree or if it's another. It seems to have been a crashy sportive this year


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Jul 2016)

Conflicting reports in twitterland - either due to crash in sportive or crowd encroaching onto course at Dorking. Or both? Or neither?


----------



## mjr (31 Jul 2016)

Marmion said:


> Conflicting reports in twitterland - either due to crash in sportive or crowd encroaching onto course at Dorking. Or both? Or neither?


NFTO say crowd, Tram Dimension Data say crash. Who knows?

At least it's not a scheduled train like in Paris Roubaix.


----------



## HF2300 (31 Jul 2016)

smutchin said:


> "Incident" on the road stops the race. Welcome to Britain, world class cycling.



Yes, you'd never get that happening on Mont Ventoux.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Jul 2016)

We interrupt this live broadcast to bring you Songs of Praise!


----------



## HF2300 (31 Jul 2016)

Marmion said:


> Conflicting reports in twitterland - either due to crash in sportive or crowd encroaching onto course at Dorking. Or both? Or neither?



Ride London spokesperson quoted as saying the delay "was on the advice of police on the grounds of public safety due to congestion in Dorking High Street of riders in the Prudential RideLondon-Surrey 100. This was caused by a combination of the delay from the earlier stop when a rider required an air ambulance and other riders who were diverted at mile 44.”


----------



## mjr (31 Jul 2016)

Anyway, the breakaway has all the hallmarks of a doomed day out, doesn't it? Reduced bunch sprint and Swifty to finally take it?


----------



## HF2300 (31 Jul 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> We interrupt this live broadcast to bring you Songs of Praise!



Yes - why they couldn't maintain coverage until they were up and running on BBC1 I don't know. Are the BBC that desperate for bandwidth? They've obviously decided nothing interesting will happen on the steepest hill of the race and can they can safely bore us all with an undemanding interview with Froome instead.


----------



## TrishnBonnie (31 Jul 2016)

Seems to be some cycling happening behind people talking on BBC1 at the mo.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (31 Jul 2016)

Typical BBC, they have switched from the red button to BBC 1 and...... Instead of contnuing, we have had about 20 minutes of the usual guff and talking heads.

GET ON WITH IT, WE DON'T CARE!! (Well, I don't).

Oh and Eurosport are showing Snooker.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (31 Jul 2016)

Shock horror..... There it is!!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (31 Jul 2016)

Honestly, the Peleton could have been eaten by a giant mutant dog with diareheoa and we would never have known!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Jul 2016)

What are the chances that coverage will end before the race is over because of the delay?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Jul 2016)

I timed that well, went out for a run and came back to Brian Smith saying "here we are with the first of the live pictures..."


----------



## HF2300 (31 Jul 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> What are the chances that coverage will end before the race is over because of the delay?



Hopefully they'd extend, there would be an uproar if they didn't.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Jul 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Hopefully they'd extend, there would be an uproar if they didn't.


If I knew that coverage was going to stop I could ride up to the Embankment and watch them pass but I wanted to see the finish. If I knew that the BBC were in the mood for rescheduling I could set the recorder and watch the finish on my return. But I can only record one channel at a time so I'll miss it if they bounce it over to the Red Button. The expected finish, working at 42kph average was 18:10 and they've had a delay of around 20 minutes so it's getting pretty tight.


----------



## HF2300 (31 Jul 2016)

Attack from Thomas & Swift


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Jul 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Attack from Thomas & Swift


Long way out.


----------



## HF2300 (31 Jul 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Long way out.



Splits the peloton and gives them options.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Jul 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Splits the peloton and gives them options.


Indeed, Sky's tactics are definitely evolving!


----------



## Cuchilo (31 Jul 2016)

Where are they now ? I'm at Kingston waiting to catch a peek .


----------



## HF2300 (31 Jul 2016)

They're still down around Dorking, be a while yet. Lead group of 7 - Thomas, Stannard, Wallays, Drucker, Bevin, Holmes and Lastra at about 2 mins 30


----------



## Cuchilo (31 Jul 2016)

Thanks I'll try to catch some film of it . Some poor sod from this mornings sportive has just gone past .


----------



## HF2300 (31 Jul 2016)

Just started up Box Hill.


----------



## SWSteve (31 Jul 2016)

Didn't they try to ticket Box Hill for the olympics?


----------



## Cuchilo (31 Jul 2016)

Up it ! I'm gonna be hammered by the time they get here


----------



## HF2300 (31 Jul 2016)

G's gone!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Jul 2016)

G attacking off the front, Froome attacking the peloton!


----------



## rich p (31 Jul 2016)

Why is Froome attacking?


----------



## HF2300 (31 Jul 2016)

Massive attack from G, he's a long way in the lead. Who knows what Froome was up to!


----------



## Cuchilo (31 Jul 2016)

I'm attacking the fosters


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Jul 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Massive attack from G, he's a long way in the lead. Who knows what Froome was up to!


Testing the peloton perhaps?


----------



## rich p (31 Jul 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> I'm attacking the fosters


Seems a bit harsh. They only help to look after disadvantaged kids.


----------



## Cuchilo (31 Jul 2016)

Shall I hold a can out as they go past


----------



## rich p (31 Jul 2016)

That's a big gap


----------



## Twizit (31 Jul 2016)

Just checked the time up box hill. I reckon around 5 minutes in the zig zag section. Puts my pb into perspective


----------



## Cuchilo (31 Jul 2016)

First motorbike gone past


----------



## HF2300 (31 Jul 2016)

Peloton's woken up. Bit late with G going like that?


----------



## rich p (31 Jul 2016)

Be nice to have some time gaps


----------



## HF2300 (31 Jul 2016)

@Cuchilo G's around Leatherhead and still flying.


----------



## Buddfox (31 Jul 2016)

They seem convinced that G has this in the bag but there still must be time for him to be brought back. Time gap about 2.5 minutes and 40km to go? Obv needs a team to have a crack, but he looks like he's suffering...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Jul 2016)

Buddfox said:


> They seem convinced that G has this in the bag but there still must be time for him to be brought back. Time gap about 2.5 minutes and 40km to go? Obv needs a team to have a crack, but he looks like he's suffering...


3:33 to the 3rd group. Stannard group 37" back.


----------



## Twizit (31 Jul 2016)

Cracking race. Got to think Sky have this. Either with G if he can hold out or stannard from the chasing group as he's sat in doing no work


----------



## Cuchilo (31 Jul 2016)

In position


----------



## HF2300 (31 Jul 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> 3:33 to the 3rd group.



Minute every 10km, but they're not really looking as though they're going to do it.


----------



## rich p (31 Jul 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Minute every 10km, but they're not really looking as though they're going to do it.


Nope, and the chasers are largely knackered so G could do it


----------



## SWSteve (31 Jul 2016)

The timings have been all over the place. I have no idea if G has 3 minutes over the chase or 45 seconds.


----------



## rich p (31 Jul 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> The timings have been all over the place. I have no idea if G has 3 minutes over the chase or 45 seconds.


53s


----------



## HF2300 (31 Jul 2016)

Esher


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Jul 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> The timings have been all over the place. I have no idea if G has 3 minutes over the chase or 45 seconds.


I'm not sure that the chase group are really chasing with a monster sitting on their tail.


----------



## Buddfox (31 Jul 2016)

in position on Victoria Embankment - ready to give G a shout, come on!


----------



## HF2300 (31 Jul 2016)

Sonny Colbrelli always sounds to me like a character from The Godfather.


----------



## smutchin (31 Jul 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm not sure that the chase group are really chasing with a monster sitting on their tail.



When is Stannard going to drop them? Will he leave it late or go long? Guess it depends how quickly the peloton close the gap...

I don't think G has this in the bag quite yet.


----------



## Twizit (31 Jul 2016)

smutchin said:


> When is Stannard going to drop them? Will he leave it late or go long? Guess it depends how quickly the peloton close the gap...


Wondering the same. He must be fresh so maybe a long range jump once the peloton get too close?


----------



## Cuchilo (31 Jul 2016)

Hmmmmm trying to upload the file from my phone but the forum says extension not allowed . Any ideas ?


----------



## Twizit (31 Jul 2016)

At 10km to go? Or if peloton get within 30 secs?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Jul 2016)

smutchin said:


> When is Stannard going to drop them? Will he leave it late or go long? Guess it depends how quickly the peloton close the gap...


Given his stretching and resting I reckon he'll be ready to go long.


----------



## smutchin (31 Jul 2016)

This is going to be close. Stannard needs to launch his attack soon.


----------



## HF2300 (31 Jul 2016)

smutchin said:


> I don't think G has this in the bag quite yet.



Will depend how much he flags, but to me he's looking as though he's tiring. He's really slowing on this hill.


----------



## HF2300 (31 Jul 2016)

Team cars taken out of the gap.


----------



## HF2300 (31 Jul 2016)

smutchin said:


> This is going to be close. Stannard needs to launch his attack soon.



And there he goes


----------



## smutchin (31 Jul 2016)

And he's off!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Jul 2016)

Stannard's off


----------



## HF2300 (31 Jul 2016)

Roompot attacking off the peloton


----------



## HF2300 (31 Jul 2016)

Wonder if there's a plan, or whoever feels best. G tiring, Stannard rested - could be Stannard's race?


----------



## smutchin (31 Jul 2016)

That's the great thing about having options, isn't it?

Looks like G has the scent of the finish line in his nostrils now.


----------



## HF2300 (31 Jul 2016)

smutchin said:


> Looks like G has the scent of the finish line in his nostrils now.



I think he did from Ranmoor, but it still depends on the legs.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Jul 2016)

It's going to be close!


----------



## Twizit (31 Jul 2016)

Argh bloody bbc


----------



## smutchin (31 Jul 2016)

This is frustrating!


----------



## HF2300 (31 Jul 2016)

Nail biting, with no pics.


----------



## SWSteve (31 Jul 2016)

this is a joke


----------



## HF2300 (31 Jul 2016)

G caught


----------



## HF2300 (31 Jul 2016)

Bardiani gone


----------



## smutchin (31 Jul 2016)

Thomas caught. Boo!


----------



## SWSteve (31 Jul 2016)

Slightly off topic, but will they have podium girls?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Jul 2016)

Glad I am watching The Golden Compass instead


----------



## SWSteve (31 Jul 2016)

What happened to the TV plane?


----------



## smutchin (31 Jul 2016)

Boonen!


----------



## J1888 (31 Jul 2016)

Boonen


----------



## HF2300 (31 Jul 2016)

Cameras follow the wrong sprinters like they did yesterday.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (31 Jul 2016)

That was completely ruined by the lack of pictures and information in the crucial stages. Whoever was doing the broadcast work really messed that up.


----------



## HF2300 (31 Jul 2016)

Rensh & Bling 2nd and 3rd.


----------



## youngoldbloke (31 Jul 2016)

Simon Brotherton - why?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Jul 2016)

MI5 and MI6 obviously didn't want overhead pictures of their HQs.


----------



## swansonj (31 Jul 2016)

That was a really human, unbittered interview with Thomas - top guy


----------



## J1888 (31 Jul 2016)

What a shame that the coverage died at the end


----------



## newfhouse (31 Jul 2016)

User13710 said:


> Terrible lack of back-up by the BBC, what dismal coverage in the end.


An independent production company provided the pictures as far as I can see - Century TV.


----------



## HF2300 (31 Jul 2016)

swansonj said:


> That was a really human, unbittered interview with Thomas - top guy



Yes, frank interview as always. Interesting what he said about being out on his own - I did wonder whether he'd have been better working with Stannard. Would love to know the thinking and discussion and how the tactics evolved; why did he decide it was do or die, why Stannard didn't try to go across earlier, why he didn't wait more, how the various legs felt, and so on.


----------



## newfhouse (31 Jul 2016)

User13710 said:


> OK, sorry BBC. Dismal effort by 19th-Century TV.


More likely, lots of effort but technical issues with the helicopter downlink. A real shame and probably some nervous engineers shuffling their feet waiting for the technical debrief...


----------



## newfhouse (31 Jul 2016)

User13710 said:


> As I said, no back-up plan.


This probably isn't the thread for this, but what technical back up would you suggest, and at what cost? This stuff isn't easy to do on a limited budget.

(Declaration of interest: Many years ago I was a BBC broadcast engineer.)


----------



## RedRider (31 Jul 2016)

Cracking enjoyable race tho. Great doomed effort from Thomas, (sky tactics so watchable again) and good to see a class act like boonen win the sprint.


----------



## Buddfox (31 Jul 2016)

Just goes to show how quickly things can change at the sharp end of the race. Fully expecting to watch G come past on his own only to see a fairly large peloton flying to the finish and Thomas back amongst the cars!


----------



## smutchin (31 Jul 2016)

Buddfox said:


> Just goes to show how quickly things can change at the sharp end of the race. Fully expecting to watch G come past on his own only to see a fairly large peloton flying to the finish and Thomas back amongst the cars!



It was a bit bizarre the way the commentators were calling race over with 35km still left to go, but you know, David Millar has so much more experience than me that he couldn't possibly be wrong...


----------



## Buddfox (31 Jul 2016)

smutchin said:


> It was a bit bizarre the way the commentators were calling race over with 35km still left to go, but you know, David Millar has so much more experience than me that he couldn't possibly be wrong...



Quite - when I had to stop watching the coverage it seemed like everyone else should just give up! Great for Tom Boonen to win.


----------



## Mike_P (31 Jul 2016)

User13710 said:


> Terrible lack of back-up by the BBC, what dismal coverage in the end.


No worse that the lack of coverage of most of Saturdays TdY which was ITV. I would not put it past the issue being some pirate broadcaster causing the problems and being unable to cover the race alongside the Thames with its obvious over river flying facility would have been about the last place loss of signal would have been expected.


----------



## newfhouse (31 Jul 2016)

User13710 said:


> I just can't imagine this being accepted in any other sport you could name.


There are very few comparable sports - most are contained within a stadium or similar and don't need multiple mobile cameras whizzing around in the thick of the action at high speed over a wide geographical area. F1? The broadcast technical budget will be several orders of magnitude greater and shoot still happens.


----------



## Andrew_P (31 Jul 2016)

Mr Millar on the back of motorbike was a bit bizarre, or was it just me who thought that didn't work? Thought at one point he was going to stick the mike under a riders nose for a quote.


----------



## newfhouse (31 Jul 2016)

Mike_P said:


> I would not put it past the issue being some pirate broadcaster causing the problems


Unlikely in the extreme IMO.


----------



## Crackle (31 Jul 2016)

Thomas had no chance at 20k to go, so why on earth did they think he did. He was pedaling squares. Terrible commentary and disastrous coverage and apparently a competitive sprint until someone managed to pick up Boonen as he crossed the line.


----------



## smutchin (31 Jul 2016)

Crackle said:


> Thomas had no chance at 20k to go, so why on earth did they think he did.



I was clinging to the hope that he might make it, but that was just wishful thinking. It was always unlikely. Stannard should perhaps have tried to bridge across earlier but maybe he didn't have the legs either.

The peloton did leave it late to get themselves organised though.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Jul 2016)

Still, it was nice seeing all the happy smiling faces of the crowd at the finish rather than the racing...


----------



## Buddfox (31 Jul 2016)

Andrew_P said:


> Mr Millar on the back of motorbike was a bit bizarre, or was it just me who thought that didn't work? Thought at one point he was going to stick the mike under a riders nose for a quote.



I thought it was great, would love to see it at other races. Particularly getting a sense of the gaps - plus the calmness of the driver as they flew through Headley :-)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Jul 2016)

And I'm glad we got the pics back in time to see David Millar at the end in his natty hat.


----------



## Buddfox (31 Jul 2016)

The peloton with about 2km to go. There was one rider 50m ahead who we missed in the photo :-)

The coverage the BBC missed...


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (31 Jul 2016)

Two SKY riders at the front and the BBC's pictures are lost


----------



## newfhouse (31 Jul 2016)

I was simply empathizing with the poor sods that will be blamed for the problem. I found it equally frustrating.


----------



## Cuchilo (31 Jul 2016)

My input from Kingston .


----------



## pawl (31 Jul 2016)

smutchin said:


> I was clinging to the hope that he might make it, but that was just wishful thinking. It was always unlikely. Stannard should perhaps have tried to bridge across earlier but maybe he didn't have the legs either.
> 
> The peloton did leave it late to get themselves organised though.





Will Froome ride in support of Thomas in the Olympic RR.Froome is a good multi stage race rider the best in fact.One day races very doubtful.


----------



## RedRider (31 Jul 2016)

One from yesterday's Classique. Imagine a 100 gear change soundtrack


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Jul 2016)

RedRider said:


> One from yesterday's Classique. Imagine a 100 gear change soundtrack
> View attachment 137151


They're really noisy when the chain's under high tension, aren't they?


----------



## RedRider (31 Jul 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> They're really noisy when the chain's under high tension, aren't they?


It was like every person who ever sat behind me in a cinema were gathered at a Twiglet convention.
I think I saw a couple of riders miss their change and then struggle, grimace and drop a few places out of the turn. It was an interesting place to watch the first few laps.


----------



## Proto (1 Aug 2016)

One of the Drops Cycling Team riders said the Classique was super fast from the word go, brutal, in the red within 200 metres of the start! Just hung on. (She finished in the bunch somewhere, same time as winner)


----------



## rich p (1 Aug 2016)

Proto said:


> One of the Drops Cycling Team riders said the Classique was super fast from the word go, brutal, in the red within 200 metres of the start! Just hung on. (She finished in the bunch somewhere, same time as winner)


Was your daughter not riding?


----------



## HF2300 (2 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> It was a bit bizarre the way the commentators were calling race over with 35km still left to go, but you know, David Millar has so much more experience than me that he couldn't possibly be wrong...





smutchin said:


> I was clinging to the hope that he might make it, but that was just wishful thinking. It was always unlikely...The peloton did leave it late to get themselves organised though.



Unlikely with an organised peloton hunting the break, but we didn't really have that; for quite a chunk of the race the peloton and the directeurs sportif seemed to have given the race to the breakaway, and while Thomas was slowing, up to about 30 km to go the peloton didn't look like trying to make the minute every 10 km they needed. The catch only really seemed to be on once we saw Thomas (as @Crackle said) pedalling squares up the hill in Wimbledon - and then the TV coverage went to pot...


----------



## Proto (2 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> Was your daughter not riding?



No, not picked. Although she has been suffering with a cold for a week, so was rather glad to be out of it. Fears she's have been dropped pretty early on.

BTW ave speed 28mph


----------



## smutchin (2 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> the directeurs sportif seemed to have given the race to the breakaway,



Maybe, but there's a difference between being disorganised and giving up. And Thomas is no Cancellara - he was always going to fade. 

Thomas even said in his post-race interview that he knew his attack was probably doomed from the start, but once you make a move, you have to see it through, so credit to him for giving it a good try.


----------

